# Job offer in Canada



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all friends, 
I have been talking to a immigration cum overseas jobs consultant here in India where i am from. I am into credit & risk management and work a MNC bank here.

I went to these people and they are charging me around 4000 us$ for arranging for a job either in canada or australia and also get me a work visa for 2-3 years and a contract with the employer directly.

I will get free air tickets and free shared accommodation for the length of my service with that employer, I have a wife and we are soon going to be a family of three 

If i call her she can work full time yes i know that, but she wont be able to as the kid will be young. I am being offered somewhere around 3-4k cand$ as salary, if i will be the only person earning will that be ok to live if not save anything.

Also would have to pay and live separatly if i bring my wife there which is what i want and which is what is bound to happen, so then i will also be burdened with rent, utilities etc stuff.

She can work from home but and later in about an year or so outside as well.

Are there any jobs that she can do from home? is the income enough for us? what shall i negotiate for more? any other suggestions or advises?


Cheers!
Bharat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What is a MNC bank? The story this agency is giving you sounds very suspicious to me.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds fishy indeed!
What is the name of this agency? Website?


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Its a well established consultancy in delhi, have a good office setup and have been operational since last 2 years atleast that i have seen them and know abt them.
MNC bank is a multi national bank..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> Its a well established consultancy in delhi, have a good office setup and have been operational since last 2 years atleast that i have seen them and know abt them.
> MNC bank is a multi national bank..


Sorry but I don't believe the story they are spinning you, as far as Canada is concerned. $4,000 is a good deal of money, even in North America. A top-class credit
analyst in Canada would be earning a minimum of $100k per annum, much more than is being discussed with you. LiVing on $3-4k per month is possible but not easy.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Auld, I know but so much for entering the market there, then i can market myself but from where i am it a nearly impossible, i see it as a window of opportunity. 
4000$ is what they said they can get me at max! and atleast 3k so lets see about that. 
It would take 5-7 months as per them, they will make my cv, market it and get me to atleast 5 interviews as they promised i have to crack one or more.

What are you views on this buddy.


Cheers!


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

This sounds bogus as they are only getting you interviews. What if you do not get a position after the 5 interviews. You still have to pay them the $4000. And who knows they could be scammers posing as potential employers to be part of the interview base then leave you stranded with no employment offer. 

Personally I wouldn't touch this one.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

No thats the point they will refund all my money if i dont get through!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> Thanks Auld, I know but so much for entering the market there, then i can market myself but from where i am it a nearly impossible, i see it as a window of opportunity.
> 4000$ is what they said they can get me at max! and atleast 3k so lets see about that.
> It would take 5-7 months as per them, they will make my cv, market it and get me to atleast 5 interviews as they promised i have to crack one or more.
> 
> ...


I hope you'll forgive me for being perfectly blunt with you. The chances of you working for a Canadian bank are slim to none. There are two Indian banks, State Bank of India and ICICI Bank Canada, operating in Canada. Perhaps you should apply to them from India. As far as this consultant is concerned I think they're scamming you. $4,000 to write your CV and take 5-7 months to market it is bordering on fraud and I suspect they'll be looking for some more money from you soon.
Do yourself and your family a favour and save your money.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe not in banks buddy but there are a hell lot of other options in credit management and collections...


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> No thats the point they will refund all my money if i dont get through!


Fair enough

You will find it very hard to survive in Australia on the wages mentioned with only one income. Rent alone can set you back $450+ a week. 

Wages for someone in the occupation you describe would be double to almost triple what you have quoted I would think. That being the case you could survive modestly


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> Maybe not in banks buddy but there are a hell lot of other options in credit management and collections...


You stated banks in your original post which is how both Auld Yin and I have answered your questions. Perhaps you need to clarify to avoid confusion.....


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

I just want to get into the game there rest i guess i will manage, i mean like shifting to a better job, or some business or any other occupation, just wanted to get in this.

Anyways is it really the case i mean are they really quoting me a lesser salary, do people of my field actually get paid more than 100k$ an year! i doubt!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> No thats the point they will refund all my money if i dont get through!


I doubt that very much. You are far too trusting and naive.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I doubt that very much. You are far too trusting and naive.


Hmm...ok then i will research a bit more and get back to you guys maybe tomorrow.

Thanks for the support, i would need it on a recurring basis now


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

bharatbansal said:


> Its a well established consultancy in delhi, have a good office setup and have been operational since last 2 years atleast that i have seen them and know abt them.


That's your impression. Up till now, I don't see anything that makes me trust them. Who are they?

$30-40,000/year is not a terrific job! That's a secretaries wage. In Toronto/Vancouver you will have a hard job surviving with a family of three. Maybe you can rent someones basement to live in. Maritimes is different. Lower wages, lower cost of living.

Maybe start here: Immigration consultants, lawyers, and other representatives: Who can represent you
Are they on the list? Because consultants offering jobs is often scam.

And here you can get and idea about your job and the payment:
Job Bank - Where do you live?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

bharatbansal said:


> I just want to get into the game there rest i guess i will manage, i mean like shifting to a better job, or some business or any other occupation, just wanted to get in this.
> 
> Anyways is it really the case i mean are they really quoting me a lesser salary, do people of my field actually get paid more than 100k$ an year! i doubt!


- You don't have a guarantee that you can get a permanent visa once you are here. They are expecting big changes in all these things in the next couple of months.
- If the company doesn't like you, you need to pack your bags and leave the country immediatly! With your wife and kid.
- The temporary visa is for that specific job in that specific company. You can not change jobs of employer!

What is your current exact job title? Are you just a clerk? Supervisor? Middle Management? Senior Management? Give me a job title that says what you do, and we can show you how much these people earn. But of course, they offer you 'free' lodging (sharing an appartment with others), but that doesn't come for free. Do you think they are stupid and giving away presents? 

It's not that I don't want you to come to Canada, but too often you see people exploided (best case!!!!) or riped off. And with the limited info that we have at this moment, we scream BE CAREFUL! Just to warn you.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

EVHB said:


> That's your impression. Up till now, I don't see anything that makes me trust them. Who are they?
> 
> $30-40,000/year is not a terrific job! That's a secretaries wage. In Toronto/Vancouver you will have a hard job surviving with a family of three. Maybe you can rent someones basement to live in. Maritimes is different. Lower wages, lower cost of living.
> 
> ...



If they are paying me 4000 after tax its not 30-20k$ it will be over 55000 us$ no?
Thanks for all these links very very useful. Still not sure about these consultants..


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

EVHB said:


> - You don't have a guarantee that you can get a permanent visa once you are here. They are expecting big changes in all these things in the next couple of months.
> - If the company doesn't like you, you need to pack your bags and leave the country immediatly! With your wife and kid.
> - The temporary visa is for that specific job in that specific company. You can not change jobs of employer!
> 
> ...



Yes friend there's no guarantee that I will get PR but im seriously not looking for that either just 2-3 years of good life there. 

Its true that there are gonna be huge changes in July but i will probably be coming in dec or jan 2013 so i will know all of 'em.

I will be on work permit and i have confirmed that i can change companies if the other employer sponsors me.



I am currently a credit head/manager looking after credit management, collections, vendor management, recoveries and DSO management for a big IT firm also worked with banking, telecom and manufacturing. Upper middle management. 

Advise.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The Canadian Government issued a warning:




> Notice – Immigration Fraud Warning
> 
> Getting immigration offers like these?
> 
> ...


Notice – Immigration Fraud Warning


Also: a job offer doesn't oblige that company to really GIVE you the job once you are here! Lots of Belgian and Dutch immigrants discovered that in 2010-2011. They payed a lot of monney for a guaranteed job offer in BC, and once they were there, the company didn't hire them!

Potential immigrants stopped by job offer probe - Canada - CBC News

Is it this company:


> My Job Offer has been rejected by Service Canada as it was fake. My consultant was Sen Immigration. Please don't deal with this guy.


 They seem to work from New Delhi and offer immigration to Canada and Australia...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know exactly what you do for job, but maybe this can give you an idea about the wages:
Banking, Credit and Other Investment Managers (NOC 0122-0) - Calgary / Banff / Jasper / Rocky Mountain House, Alberta - Working in Canada

Supervisors, Finance and Insurance Clerks (NOC 1212-B) - Vancouver and Lower Mainland Southwest, British Columbia - Working in Canada


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

So what you think is the best way to come there for work or maybe settle?


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> So what you think is the best way to come there for work or maybe settle?


May I ask how old you are. If you are under 30 you can possibly go on the IEC visa especially if you don't wish to move permanently


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, I am 28. Whats exactly an IEC visa, is it for Indians too.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you or your wife have a profession that would fit in one of these descriptions:
Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2011 ? Than you can get PR (Permanent Residency).

Otherwise you can try to get a temporary work permit. No idea if that’s easy in your field....
Working temporarily in Canada

Try to build a Canadian network of professionals who are working in your domain, f.e. through Linkedin. This will give you an idea about the possibilities. Make sure to add recruiters who are recruiting for banks or companies where you can do your job.
You can also try to work for a company with affiliates in Canada. Maybe, as a manager, they will send you to Canada for a couple of years.

IEC (International Experience Class) is not a possibility for Indians:
Travel and Work Abroad | Temporary Work Visa For Travel and Work in Canada for Foreign Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Yup, we do qualify for the PR scheme, shall i go ahead and process it? Is it actually worth spending this much time and money?

Thanks for the help mate, really appreciate it


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How do you qualify? 
And if you do, I don't understand why you ask if it's worth spending the time and money... Do you want to come and life in Canada, or not?


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes i do want to come but not permanently. I do qualify as i am also a social worker, all my family is into community development and politics for generations so i qualify as a social worker apart from the finance career that i am currently into.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> Yes i do want to come but not permanently. I do qualify as i am also a social worker, all my family is into community development and politics for generations so i qualify as a social worker apart from the finance career that i am currently into.


You may well need to get your qualifications assessed before attempting to use them for Canadian purposes.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Having a diploma is not all (but the least). You need to deliver proof of your experience as a social worker, in exact the domain as it is discribed on the NOC list. No proof = not qualified.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm i do have the required qualification as well as the work ex that too at a national level for over 4 years now and thats how it is described in that immigration skilled occupation list. Can i apply now or do i need to wait till july?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

All info is here:
Immigrating to Canada
Cap reached. Better wait.
You can download the manuals and everything you need to know. Or if that's too much work, find a decent consultant to help you. Link to these people is already provided in one of the above messages. Or maybe the one you already found can help you too. But why go for a permanent resident visa if you only want to spend a couple of years here? Than you better leave that chance to someone who really would want to contribute to Canadian society for many more years.


----------

